# Downed trees on Boulder Creek below Foothills



## Mandingo (Jul 18, 2011)

I am new to mtn buzz, but wanted to report a potentially dangerous situation. This post pertains to the section of Boulder Creek between Foothills and 55th.

I floated Boulder Creek to 55th St about 3 weeks ago and there was the usual cottonwoods with very low branches blocking about half the creek at two separate bends.

I floated it yesterday (Sun, July 17) and there are two downed cottonwood trees completely blocking the creek. The required portage is over a heap of flood debris and trash. I use to love this section of the creek with its tight bends and Blue Herons, but now it is scary and ugly. I would recommend taking out at or before Foothills for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Is it above or below the 4700 walnut parking areas?


----------



## Mandingo (Jul 18, 2011)

After Walnut parking lots, much closer to 55th St. This map shows the creek bends where the downed trees are located:

Google Maps


----------

